# MiniDSP SHD



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Seriously thinking about getting this unit. I could replace a preamp, DAC, online source, and Dirac processor with a single unit. Does anyone have any experience with it? What can you tell me about it?






SHD


Roon Ready network audio streamer with Dirac Live® room correction, miniDSP audio toolbox for subwoofer integration and multiway speakers, Volumio music player, Audiophile 32-bit converters, 450MHz Sharc DSP processor




www.minidsp.com


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't have experience with this unit, but I'm certainly glad you sent that out, as this seems to be the perfect preamp (and primary source) for my stereo (2.1) setup at home. I currently use a Musical Fidelity 2 channel amplifier going out to some B&W 805S, in a very oddly shaped room. My preamp/source is a Denos Heos receiver, which is effectively an ethernet/network streamer with volume control. But it would be amazing to add Dirac into the picture, without having to complicate matters too much.

I'm subscribing to this thread.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

That is the same reason why I am interested in this piece, kills a bunch of birds in one shot. My current setup is a pair of powered Yamaha HS50m monitors and a SVS SB-1000 (awesome little sub) along with the MiniDSP 2x4 HD. I was debating between getting the Dirac upgrade for the 2x4 or the SHD. It seems the SHD is a much better unit when it comes to the DAC and the way it processes filters. My plan is to eventually replace the Yamaha speakers in favor of a nice pair of bookshelves (leaning towards KEF) and a separate amp. Maybe a vintage amp if I can find a nice one for a reasonable price. If not, a modern class D amp will be great as well.


----------

